# Weather notification service



## CGG (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you get notified if there is enough snow accumulation to plow? 
I have a plow for my own use to keep my store parking lot's cleared. I wondered if you have a service that texts you, or calls to let you know if there is a specifed amount of snow? Or do you do what I suspect, and just watch the forcast, and set the alarm to get up and check at 3 or 4 am?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

I use NOAA (National Oceanographic Atmospheric Admin.) Fairly accurate and interesting site. Get up before it stops snowing and get out. That's if I can even sleep because of the anticipation. Also the other drivers call each other, etc. Even some of the competition calls each other here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CGG;841530 said:


> Or do you do what I suspect, and just watch the forcast, and set the alarm to get up and check at 3 or 4 am?
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Bingo, meteorologists are too unreliable. And inaccurate.

Besides, waiting until there is enough to plow is too late, you have to be ahead of it.

But I do have a texting service just in case something pops up unexpectedly.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I never rely on the weather people for arrival times for snow. They have been wrong way to many times. You, will be your best weather man


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

case in point, we were suppose to get a little rain today, woke up at 3am, no snow, woke up at 4:30am
no snow, woke up at 6am, 1.5inches of snow, i hate life right now. lol, just shows how important it is to have disclaimers for times in your contracts


----------



## jphgreengrass (Dec 5, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;841711 said:


> Bingo, meteorologists are too unreliable. And inaccurate.
> 
> Besides, waiting until there is enough to plow is too late, you have to be ahead of it.
> 
> But I do have a texting service just in case something pops up unexpectedly.


what is the texting service??ussmileyflag


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

If its snowing I use local traffic cams...If there is snow accumulated on the highways..and major roads...I know it's time to go. If I gotta sleep... I will wake up every 75 min and check the internet cams.

My trucks sub mainly...But we don't get called out...just handle it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jphgreengrass;889758 said:


> what is the texting service??ussmileyflag


DTN WeatherSentry


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

> DTN WeatherSentry


What does that cost?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I use my weather rock.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

buckwheat_la;841747 said:


> case in point, we were suppose to get a little rain today, woke up at 3am, no snow, woke up at 4:30am
> no snow, woke up at 6am, 1.5inches of snow, i hate life right now. lol, just shows how important it is to have disclaimers for times in your contracts


next time take a look at the radar... it might tell you whats coming in the next couple hours


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MahonLawnCare;896683 said:


> What does that cost?


Depends on what options you subscribe to. Best off calling them, sorry I can't help more.

Their radar tool is awesome and well worth it for me, the text notification is a bonus as well



T-MAN;896756 said:


> I use my weather rock.


You need sleep.  :laughing:


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

that weather rock is most likely more accurate than the news, if the rock is white=its snowing.......


----------

